# Ooth hatched ...now what !?



## Shfty (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi everyone,

well my Hierodula unimaculata ooth hatched last night, It is my first ooth and im unsure of how to go about taking care of my nymphs.

I had some things ready for when they hatched but i wanted to know if there is anything special i have to do for them.

I have small deli cups to separate them

pinhead crickets

excelsior ( shredded corn husk )

Heat mat and heat lamps

well i feel kinda embarrassed to ask but if someone could please answer my questions that would be great, I'm fully aware that i could find answers to these questions on google but i want to be sure and i know alot of you have valuable tips

1. When is it ok to handle them ? ( i want to get them into individual containers )

2. When should i start feeding them ? ( it says to wait two days before feeding them )

3. How do i breed fruit flies ? ( here in Mexico none of the pet stores carry any type of fruit flies and ordering via internet is very difficult )

4. How often Should I mist them ?

5. How often should i feed them ?

Question number 3 is by far the one that i need help with the most. Where i live it is difficult to get any type of feeder insects other than crickets

thank you all for reading this and if you answered one or all of my questions, thank you so so much  

Ivan Reyes

















^from last night

v from this morning


----------



## hierodula (Jan 6, 2013)

Feed them after a day, but i would mist lightly now so they can drink

I would move them to a bigger container and then try to separate, cause you might squish some in the lid.  good luck!

Edit: feed with fruit flies, melanogaster for first instar.


----------



## agent A (Jan 6, 2013)

R u plannin on sellin any? :tt1: 

Keep well hydrated and give them plenty of space


----------



## hierodula (Jan 6, 2013)

agent A said:


> R u plannin on sellin any? :tt1: Keep well hydrated and give them plenty of space


Lol alex, how big is your room  I hope you have the room for the wallies too XD


----------



## Shfty (Jan 6, 2013)

agent A said:


> R u plannin on sellin any? :tt1: Keep well hydrated and give them plenty of space


sure in the future i think i might sell some


----------



## agent A (Jan 6, 2013)

hierodula said:


> Lol alex, how big is your room  I hope you have the room for the wallies too XD


I cant wait for wallies but i wasnt asking abt these for me



Shfty said:


> sure in the future i think i might sell some


Ill tell my friend that


----------



## aNisip (Jan 6, 2013)

If you can order some hydei ffs that would be a better option...order an already producing culture...

All the best,

Andrew


----------



## Shfty (Jan 6, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> If you can order some hydei ffs that would be a better option...order an already producing culture...
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Andrew


i would love too but here where i live it would take about 3 weeks for the culture to arrive. I am in the process of separating them and I misted them once. Most of the are now happily in their new cup and about five have died but not sure why.
















so far i have separated 47 nymphs and are about half way to being done

Im still unsure about how to get the pinhead crickets into the nymph cups ( any ideas )


----------



## aNisip (Jan 6, 2013)

Lol you wouldn't really need to separate them til next instar but whatever floats your boat  ...you could do the hole and sponge technique and put how many ever crix in the cup as you have mantids...hope this helps!


----------



## hierodula (Jan 6, 2013)

cut holes on the side, and place a foam stopper, as Andrew beats me to the response


----------



## Shfty (Jan 6, 2013)

thanks guys, i wanted to separate them now because i will eventually have to do it so what the heck. I think that tomorrow i will try and feed them. thanks to everyone that gave me advice  its really appreciated by my nymphs and myself


----------



## hierodula (Jan 6, 2013)

Np, also, use fruit flies before crix, because it helps ease them in. Crix are tougher prey, but its ur call.


----------



## aNisip (Jan 6, 2013)

Lol hierodula, usually ppl beat me!  so I made sure to respond quickly  and np shfty, it's what we are here for


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 7, 2013)

Now you prepare to become a slave I mean loving caretaker of a demanding swarm. Seriously, I don't know how you folks can keep up with that many tiny claw babies at once.


----------



## Rick (Jan 7, 2013)

I generally do not separate large hatches like that. You can probably already see how many containers you need. It will also take a long time to feed them all. I hatch them out in an appropriate sized container and leave them all in there until I get down to a number I can manage. This way you're left with the best nymphs. Many will likely die for no obvious reason so separating so early is really not worth it.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 7, 2013)

Kind of late for ff's now, those lids won't hold them, as Rick said to many cups so put 2 per cup and let the strongest survive.


----------



## Shfty (Jan 7, 2013)

would it be in their best interest to let them live together just in a bigger tub, dump in a container of crickets and do this until i have fewer since im up about 140 nymphs so far. and after a couple of weeks separate them ?


----------



## aNisip (Jan 7, 2013)

Shfty said:


> would it be in their best interest to let them live together just in a bigger tub, dump in a container of crickets and do this until i have fewer since im up about 140 nymphs so far. and after a couple of weeks separate them ?


Yes that would be a good move for now...but I kno you don't have them right now but next time ffs would make life easier (if you can attain them) ...and don't forget to spray with water...


----------



## Shfty (Jan 8, 2013)

I separated them into groups of 25 nymphs and put them into 1ltr. containers with holes for ventilation on top. I dumped in some crickets misted them once and set the temp to 24c. Some of the nymphs are starting to try and catch the crickets but most of them seem to be frightened by them and are sitting at the top of the container. I am traveling to another city to try and find some ffs to make feeding easier


----------



## Shfty (Jan 10, 2013)

the majority of them are feeding on drosos about 8 in total have died. I wanted to say thank you to everyone that helped out and gave me advice


----------



## Mvalenz (Jan 10, 2013)

Here is a pic of one of my hatcheries:






I still have the ooth glued to the top. Next to it is the funnel I made from a piece of paper and tape. I place the funnel in the top where the blue piece of sponge is sticking out of and dump a bunch of fruit flies in. Otherwise the nymphs try to escape. I also use mesh instead of screen on the side because FF can escape through screen. I leave them in there until they become a more manageable number to deal with. Hope this helps to give you a visual of how I hatch the little boogers.

If you order a fruit fly culture make sure it is a freshly made one. It should be ready to go when it arrives. When you get a good culture you will never need to buy them again. They are easy to make.


----------



## Osfigueroajr (Mar 19, 2016)

This is really great info.  I'm glad I signed up to this forum.  I was stressing on what to do with all of the nymphs now that my H. Membranacea finally hatched.  The only question I have now is regarding which size container to start separating them into in a couple of weeks. At first I was going to order 100 32 oz containers and fabric lids, but i've began contemplating using 5 oz containers for a while.  Should I go with a 16 oz?


----------



## Tonypace2009 (Mar 19, 2016)

Osfigueroajr said:


> This is really great info.  I'm glad I signed up to this forum.  I was stressing on what to do with all of the nymphs now that my H. Membranacea finally hatched.  The only question I have now is regarding which size container to start separating them into in a couple of weeks. At first I was going to order 100 32 oz containers and fabric lids, but i've began contemplating using 5 oz containers for a while.  Should I go with a 16 oz?




Check this out in enclosures and housing CosbyArt address this topic hope this helps.


----------

